# Just a kudos to this website



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

This is not a suggestion, but I don't know where else to post.

I am so happy I stumbled upon this website in my searches. It is arranged well by subjects. 

The people who post keep it sensible and give advise that actually helps. 

It is such a refreshing change from trudging through the [email protected]#$ing forums and finding intelligent opinions.

The silly people who want to only vent gravitate to the other sites and stay away from this one for some reason. I suspect it is due to your strict and well thought out guidelines.

Thank you for having such a professional website.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you! Enjoy your stay at TAM.


----------

